
Say Goodbye to Alexa and Hello to Gadgets Listening to Voice Inside Your Head - startupflix
https://medium.com/mit-technology-review/say-goodbye-to-alexa-and-hello-to-gadgets-listening-to-the-voice-inside-your-head-3405ef93835b
======
Finnucane
Video demo:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUa3np4CKC4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUa3np4CKC4)

~~~
startupflix
Thanks :)

